# WA legislature special session called to entice Boeing



## CHamilton (Nov 7, 2013)

The News Tribune, 11/7/13



> OLYMPIA - In a state where the Boeing Co.'s political clout is legendary, lawmakers return to Olympia on Thursday to answer the company's latest wish list — even though some aren't sure exactly what's on the agenda or why it has to happen now.
> 
> Gov. Jay Inslee says more than 50,000 jobs are at stake in the long term if lawmakers do not extend tax incentives for aerospace companies through 2040. In exchange for building its planned 777X jet in Washington, Boeing also wants new investments in workforce training, a transportation tax plan and a streamlined permit program for manufacturing facilities.


Follow link for the full story.


----------



## jis (Nov 7, 2013)

So will Washington's potential loss be South Carolina's potential gain?

(null)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 7, 2013)

More Play the States Against each Other by Threatening to Move if they Don't get what they want out of the Leg! This is Corporate Extortion and Corporate Welfare, but it's all the Rage Now-a-Days! (Of course Regular Taxpayers will have to make up any "Tax Breaks" they get! :help: ) IINM Boeing moved their Corporate Hdqs to Chicago when they played this Game last Time after Washington called their Bluff!


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 10, 2013)

Boeing got what it wanted: $8.7B in tax breaks.


----------



## jimhudson (Nov 10, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> Boeing got what it wanted: $8.7B in tax breaks.


Watch your Pay Check get Smaller Charlie!!!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 12, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> More Play the States Against each Other by Threatening to Move if they Don't get what they want out of the Leg! This is Corporate Extortion and Corporate Welfare, but it's all the Rage Now-a-Days! (Of course Regular Taxpayers will have to make up any "Tax Breaks" they get! :help: ) IINM Boeing moved their Corporate Hdqs to Chicago when they played this Game last Time after Washington called their Bluff!


What do you expect Jim? Boeing's 2012 revenue was just over $80B, net profits just over $3B, and this deal (which wouldn't have affected anything until the current rates expire in 2024) would have begun costing Boeing just over a half-million per year until 2040, the cost of about two 777s.

Now for that same amount I'm willing to bet you could feed all the hungry in the state of Washington.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 13, 2013)

Tax breaks for Boeing: We’re No. 1



> The $8.7 billion over 16 years for Boeing that the state Legislature passed lickety-split, and the governor signed Monday, is the largest state-tax subsidy granted to a private company in American history.
> The next largest corporate favor ever doled out was in 2007, when New York granted $5.6 billion over a 30-year-period for an Alcoa aluminum plant. The third-biggest subsidy deal? That was us again, when we gave Boeing $3.2 billion in tax breaks back in 2003.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile Boeing's SC facility is having trouble getting up to speed, this is the leverage the unions are probably using when they rejected Boeing's $10,000 sign-on pension slash proposal.



> Boeing’s South Carolina Dreamliner assembly plant is struggling to keep up with its already delayed production quotas, multiple sources at the heavily taxpayer-subsidized facility tell FITS.
> 
> Meanwhile the “tide is turning” toward unionization at the plant – which would be a major blow to S.C. Gov. Nikki Haley, a vocal opponent of organized labor.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, the machinists' union has rejected Boeing's contract offer, so Boeing is moving quickly to offer the production line to other states.

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Boeing-machinists-reject-contentious-contract-proposal-231847971.html

http://www.king5.com/news/Boeing-777x-contract-vote-Thursday-231896971.html


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2013)

Actually, the much vaunted wing design and component production might even go off all the way to Japan, where the 787 wings come from.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 14, 2013)

jis said:


> Actually, the much vaunted wing design and component production might even go off all the way to Japan, where the 787 wings come from.


Why does this Sound Familiar? ("Outsourcing" by any other Name is Americans losing Good Paying Jobs!  )

Corporate Speak about "Being Competitive" is Crapola in this Case (Boeing and Airbus are heavily Subsidized by Governments) Since there are Only Two Major Manufacturers of Commercial Aircraft in the World and IINM Airbus is not Outsourcing Production to Non-European Countries!!??


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 14, 2013)

Jis you're giving me the ammo to launch into an anti-Trans Pacific Partnership rant, but I'll withold.

On topic good for the unions in Washington and to the workers unionizing in South Carolina. The WA statehouse may have bent over for Boeing but the workers are not without leverage in the matter. Boeing isn't doing so well as of late, in spite of the corporate subsidy, and could use the support of a well-organized union workforce. Successful firms start from the success of the lowest paid worker.


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the much vaunted wing design and component production might even go off all the way to Japan, where the 787 wings come from.
> ...


If you consider the US to be an European country and China to be an European country then your claim about Airbus is true. not otherwise. Since they already have an A32x production line in China and are planning to set one up somehwere in Louisiana, Alabama or some such (I can't remember exactly). Did you know that somewhere between 30% and 50% (depending on how you count) of the parts used in a A380 comes from the US?

Be careful to not throw the baby out with the bath water.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 14, 2013)

:blush: Thanks for the Info jis, I'm not up to date on Aircraft Manufacturing like I am on Automobiles and other Manufacturing "Deals"!! (mainly because I don't Fly anymore!) I do know that the US Asssembled "Foreign" Automobiles such as Honda, Toyota,Nissan etc. Generally are More "American" than lots of the Big 3 Manufacturers Products! The Economy becomes More Global Daily!

I just don't want to see Hard working Americans Lose their Jobs to Third World Countries so our "Global" Corporations can be "Competitive!" :help:


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting analysis of the situation....

https://news.fidelity.com/news/news.jhtml?articleid=201311141121RTRSNEWSCOMBINED_BRE9AD0X6_1&cat=Top.Investing.RT&IMG=Y

Looks like the old Douglas Plant at Long Beach is in the running for getting the 777X production line, among others. My suspicion is that at the end of the day the wing might still go to Nagoya, since the new wing uses the same technology as the 787 wing to quite an extent, and it is a critical element in meeting the performance targets for the 777X which is making Emirates order a jillion of them.

One thing is for sure that final assembly of a 777X is going to be very different from that of a classic 777. It will be more of a Leggo approach as in case of the 787.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 14, 2013)

Lots of words being written here in the Northwest. Here's an overview.

http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/2013/11/heres-all-the-news-about-machinists.html?ana=RSS&s=article_search

Commentary:

http://blogs.seattletimes.com/jontalton/2013/11/14/the-boeing-vote-morning-after-reflections/


----------

